# Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.



## MartinKO (3. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen, #h

Da der Winter ja dieses Jahr leider erstaunlich hartnäckig ist, geht mir so langsam die Düse, was meinen Schwedenurlaub in der ersten Maiwoche angeht.

Ist/ War jemand zufällig vor Ort (Bolmen/ Unnen) und kann berichten, wie die Bedingungen sind?
Ich hoffe zwar noch auf die nächsten 3 Wochen, aber wenn ich den Wetterbericht lese, dann wird mir bei den Nachttemperaturen etwas mulmig.

Ist da noch Eis? Beißen die Fische schon? 

Würde mich über jegliche Erfahrungen freuen, danke!


----------



## masterpike (3. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Also ich war dieses Jahr zwar noch nicht oben, jedoch war ich im letzten Jahr Mitte Mai am Vidöstern (Nähe Bolmen). 

Der Winter war letztes Jahr nicht annähernd so mies und dennoch lag die Wassertemperatur bei nur 9 Grad und es sah alles aus wie im Winter... 

Vermutlich wird es dieses Jahr noch länger dauern, bis die Natur inkl. der Fische auftaut. Eis sollte vermutlich weg sein und ein Paar Hechte sollten dann auch drin sein!

Gruß


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Hallo!

Ich kann Dir leider nur soviel sagen, dass mein Dauervermieter am Freitag in der Nähe von Vetlanda zum Eisangeln war. Eisdicke war 55 cm! |bigeyes Es soll allerdings lt. Vorhersage in der nächsten Woche mit zweistelligen Temperaturen losgehen. Es besteht also noch Hoffnung! Allerdings bin ich echt froh, dass ich erst am 17.Mai für zwei Wochen nach Südschweden aufbreche! :vik:


----------



## Uli69 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Hi, der Bolmen hat überwiegend geschlossene und begehbare Eisdecke. Eisangler fangen auch Fisch.
Bis Mai ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit...
G
Uli


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (3. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

na da hab ich aber mal Glück. Noch ist in meinem Zielgebiet (östlich vom Bolmen) auch noch eine Eisdecke. Ich wollte erst auch Mitte Mai hoch und es klappte arbeitsmäßig nicht. Dadurch gehts erst Anfang Juni aufs gelobte Wässerchen. He, Zander, Schleien, Hecht und Barsch
ich werde dieses Mal später erscheinen
und werde nicht wie manche meinen
erfrieren an Kopf, Hand und Axxxx

es müßte einen Knall geben und Ende Mai sein
Schwefi


----------



## Immer Schneider (3. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

@MartinKO
Da hast Du mir gerade as Erstellen des Threads abgenommen. Hab genau die gleichen Sorgen. Für mich gehts in die Nähe von Eksjö. Mal sehen was hier noch in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen für Wasserstands- oder eher Eisdickenmeldungen kommen.
Mein Countdown läuft auch schon, noch 28 Tage.
Ach und auf Eisangeln bin ich überhaupt nicht eingestellt. Deshalb darf sich die Klimaerwärmung ruhig mal ein wenig beeilen.


----------



## MartinKO (4. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Tag zusammen,

verdammt, das hört sich alles sehr unrosig an.:c
Ich hoffe auf die kommenden drei Wochen, ansonsten wird das eine dumme Sache werden. Bei meinem Glück wird das Eis nicht mehr dick genug zum Eisangeln sein, aber zu dick um rausfahren zu können. Traumhaft.

Würde mich freuen, wenn uns der ein oder andere vor Ort auf dem Laufenden halten könnte.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Hahahaha!

Eis zu dünn um drauf zu gehen aber zu dick um mit dem Boot zu fahren......!!!!! :r

Erzähl nicht soche Gruselgeschichten!!! Da wird einem ja ganz anders.......! Der Horror für jeden Frühjahrsschwedenangler....!#d


----------



## arnichris (4. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*



Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> Eis zu dünn um drauf zu gehen aber zu dick um mit dem Boot zu fahren......!!!!! :r
> 
> Erzähl nicht soche Gruselgeschichten!!! Da wird einem ja ganz anders.......! Der Horror für jeden Frühjahrsschwedenangler....!#d


 

Wobei es Muhkuh2000 verdient hat sich mal ein bisschen zu gruseln! :m
Der macht mir immer gaaaanz lange Zähne und ich kann nicht im Mai nach Schweden fahren #q


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*



arnichris schrieb:


> Wobei es Muhkuh2000 verdient hat sich mal ein bisschen zu gruseln! :m
> Der macht mir immer gaaaanz lange Zähne und ich kann nicht im Mai nach Schweden fahren #q


 

........schreib der, der ein lauwarmes Bon Jovi Konzert einer einwöchigen Männertour mit allem drum und dran nach Schweden vorzieht.........!!!!!!#d|uhoh:#q#q#r


----------



## Immer Schneider (4. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Ich lese bei Vetlanda 55 cm Eisdicke. 
In 3,5 Wochen will ich in der Nähe angeln. Da wird mir auch ganz anders. 
Hat jemand zufällig einen kleinen Eisbrecher zu vermieten?


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (5. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Ja, zur Zeit geht hier das Eisangeln auf Hering ganz gut.
Also Eisbohrer nicht vergessen. :q
Da das Eis kein Kerneis ist wird es sehr schnell verschwinden wenn die Temperaturen noch ein bischen steigen.
Also keine Panik.
Gruß Detlef


----------



## Immer Schneider (5. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> J
> Da das Eis kein Kerneis ist wird es sehr schnell verschwinden wenn die Temperaturen noch ein bischen steigen.
> Also keine Panik.
> Gruß Detlef



Danke, genau das wollte ich lesen. 

Gruß

Immer Schneider


----------



## MartinKO (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Und zack, da hebe ich dieses Thema nochmal an die Oberfläche:

Hier wirds wärmer, laut Wetterbericht in Smaland tagsüber 8°C, nachts -3°C. Wie sieht das Eis aus? Ich gebe dem Winter noch genau 3 Wochen Zeit... Dem Dreckssack.|gr:

Hat jemand Infos aus erster Hand?

Vielen Dank schonmal!#h


----------



## slg60 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Wir wollen am 6 Mai etwa 200 km über den Vänern.
Ich denke es wird bei uns darauf hinauslaufen, dass wir absagen werden.
Laut Vermieter knapp 1 Meter Eisdicke vor einer Woche.
Bei den Temperaturen dürfte sich daran auch nichts ändern. Tagsüber knapp Plus, dann tauts an, nachts wieder minus da friert es über. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie vorausgesagt, dann wird Anfang Mai das Eis nicht weg sein, geschweige denn irgend ein Hecht in Beißlaune sein, die werden dann vermutlich gerade mit dem laichen beginnen, da geht dann gar nixx.....
Katastrophe#q


----------



## loete1970 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Ich habe heute mit jemanden in Schweden gesprochen, der in der Nähe des Vänern wohnt. Ab Donnerstag sollen es tagsüber bis 15 Grad werden. Mit Wind und Regen sollte das Eis dann schnell weg sein!


----------



## porscher (9. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

das eis geht nie schnell weg. egal wie warm es dann plötzlich wird. man darf die dauer der eisschmelze nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## Schwedenangler (14. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Hallo , 
hab auch gestern mit unserer Vermieterin am Åsnen gesprochen. Der See ist immer noch zugefroren und taut nur ganz langsam auf .Sie meint es würde noch mindestens bis Anfang Mai dauern bis der See ganz Eisfrei wäre.
Sie sagte das sie in den letzten Jahren keinen so langen Winter mehr gehabt hätten.


----------



## Immer Schneider (14. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> hab auch gestern mit unserer Vermieterin am Åsnen gesprochen. Der See ist immer noch zugefroren und taut nur ganz langsam auf .Sie meint es würde noch mindestens bis Anfang Mai dauern bis der See ganz Eisfrei wäre.



Danke, Du machst uns ja so richtig Hoffnung 
 Anfang Mai? Ok komplett eisfrei ab 03.05. morgens reicht mir. Bin ja bescheiden. :q
Da ich aber im Hochland bei Eksjö unterwegs bin, hab ich den größeren See am Haus schon geistig abgehakt. Zum Glück gib es noch einen kleinen Waldsee in der Nähe. Selbst wenn ich da nur Lauben stippen könnte, es wird geangelt! 
Kopf hoch Leidensgenossen, irgendwann klappt das mit der Klimaerwärmung.


----------



## Kark (15. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Hallo zusammen,
da ich ab dem 04. Mai auch in Smaland bin – aber an den Schären – behalte ich das Wettergeschehen insb. das derzeitige Eisaufkommen durchgehend im Auge.
Auf diversen Webcams kann man sehen, dass die Eisschmelze bereits weit fortgeschritten ist. Es sind schon große offene Bereiche zu sehen.
Bei den derzeitig angesagten Temperaturen für diese Woche sollten die Schären wahrscheinlich bis zum Ende der Woche vollständig eisfrei sein.
Wie das an den Großen Seen aussieht kann ich aber nicht sagen.
Grüße,
Kark


----------



## maxi (15. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Moinsen, ich habe heute mit unserem Vermieter am 
Åsunden gesprochen und der See ist immer noch zugefroren. Lediglich am Uferbereich beginnt das Eis zu tauen.


----------



## MartinKO (16. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*



maxi schrieb:


> Moinsen, ich habe heute mit unserem Vermieter am
> Åsunden gesprochen und der See ist immer noch zugefroren. Lediglich am Uferbereich beginnt das Eis zu tauen.


 
Danke für die Info! Auch wenn das noch nicht meinem Wunschdenken entspricht. Aber wir haben ja noch 2 Wochen, da geht noch was!! 

Ich kann dann ab dem 28.4. einen Bericht von vor Ort schicken.


----------



## maxi (16. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*



MartinKO schrieb:


> Danke für die Info! Auch wenn das noch nicht meinem Wunschdenken entspricht. Aber wir haben ja noch 2 Wochen, da geht noch was!!
> 
> Ich kann dann ab dem 28.4. einen Bericht von vor Ort schicken.


Das wäre super, denn wir sind ab dem 8.Mai oben. Viel Erfolg !


----------



## EdekX (16. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Ich bin zum Glück erst Ende Mai oben.
Laut Bericht unseres Vermieters wird es für die Leute die Anfang Mai anreisen knapp werden, nicht nur was das Eis betrifft , sondern auch die Laichzeit der Hechte.
Bin in der Nähe vom Vänern, hoffe für alle das beste!


----------



## MartinKO (16. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*



EdekX schrieb:


> Ich bin zum Glück erst Ende Mai oben.
> Laut Bericht unseres Vermieters wird es für die Leute die Anfang Mai anreisen knapp werden, nicht nur was das Eis betrifft , sondern auch die Laichzeit der Hechte.
> Bin in der Nähe vom Vänern, hoffe für alle das beste!


 
Guter Punkt! Werden die Schonzeiten den Bedingungen angepasst? Auch wenn ich kein Eis mehr haben sollte, will ich sicherstellen, dass ich gezielt fischen kann und es kein generelles Verbot gibt. Bei den Schonzeiten blicke ich eh nicht durch am Bolmen/ Unnen...|uhoh:


----------



## gaerbsch (16. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Ich verstehe nicht was Ihr euch für Gedanken macht. Das Eis wird im Mai schon weg sein! Aber das Wasser ist dann noch sau kalt (nix gut zum Fischen) und die Hechte beginnen mit dem Laichgeschäft (auch nix gut zum Fischen)

Da wird nich viel gehen auch wenn das Eis weg ist...
Und die Tatsache, dass die lieben Angler die Hechte im Laichgeschäft stören ist auch nicht zu verachten...


----------



## bissfieber (16. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Das ist ja wirklich bitter, was ich hier lesen muss. Ich bin ab dem 27.4 am Hönshyltefjorden (paar km südlich vim Asnen). Hat es dann überhaupt einen Sinn hin zu fahren, oder sollte ich absagen?!


----------



## slg60 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Also gestern mit unseren Vermietern besprochen...95 cm Eis auf dem See. Wir werden also nicht fahren. Überlegen nun ob wir nach Südschweden verlegen. Aber fast unmöglich jetzt noch was zu bekommen...sehe uns noch nicht in Schweden dieses Jahr...


----------



## Tärna (17. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Gerade mit unserer Nachbarin am Bolmen gesprochen. Eis ist weg und vor einer Stunde noch strahlender Sonnenschein. 
Gruß Tärna


----------



## bissfieber (17. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Ok das hört sich gut an! Dann Wird der Hönshytefjorden wohl auch frei sein! |jump:


----------



## MartinKO (22. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*



Tärna schrieb:


> Gerade mit unserer Nachbarin am Bolmen gesprochen. Eis ist weg und vor einer Stunde noch strahlender Sonnenschein.
> Gruß Tärna


 
Morgen zusammen,

ich schätze mal das die Seen weiter freigetaut sind und sich so langsam kein Eis mehr in Smaland befindet, oder? hat jemand ne kurze Info? Ich fahre am Sonntag hin und werde, wenn ich denn irgendwo Empfang habe, kommende Woche kurz die Lage durchgeben. Sonst aber spätestens ab dem 6. Mai.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (23. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Ja Eis ist auf den meißten Seen weitestgehen weg.
Gruß Detlef


----------



## Kurbel (24. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Fahre am Sonntag für ein paar Tage an den Holsjön bei
Holsljunga in Västergötland.Habe gestern Entwarnung be-
kommen.Eisfrei und mein Boot wartet schon auf mich.
Die Vorfreude ist groß.


----------



## daniel_ (24. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*



Kurbel schrieb:


> Fahre am Sonntag für ein paar Tage an den Holsjön bei
> Holsljunga in Västergötland.Habe gestern Entwarnung be-
> kommen.Eisfrei und mein Boot wartet schon auf mich.
> Die Vorfreude ist groß.



Ja aber was bringt eisfrei denn jetzt? Die Hechte fangen jetzt erst langsam an zu Laichen.
Oder willst du etwa nicht auf Hecht gehn?????


----------



## EdekX (24. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Laichzeit hin oder her, Hechte sind immer zu fangen,
die sind doch nicht alle gleichzeitig von einen moment auf den anderen am laichen. #d


----------



## daniel_ (25. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Gibt es neue Infos zu den Seen in Värmland und Dalarna?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## loete1970 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

yep, gibt es. Seen sind zu 80 % eisfrei, nur die Engstellen sind noch dicht. Nun kommt aber das Schmelzwasser....ob das ein Fischen negativ beeinflusst #c


----------



## daniel_ (26. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Gute Frage!?
Mich würde auch mal interessieren wann die Hechte dann laichen?


----------



## loete1970 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Die Information die mir vorliegt, ist, dass die Hechte noch nicht gelaicht haben und der Winter sehr an deren Substanz gegangen ist, sie sind sehr, sehr mager!


----------



## MartinKO (26. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*



loete1970 schrieb:


> Die Information die mir vorliegt, ist, dass die Hechte noch nicht gelaicht haben und der Winter sehr an deren Substanz gegangen ist, sie sind sehr, sehr mager!


 
Unschön. Ich werde das ab Sonntag mal in Ruhe evaluieren und dann werden wir uns anpassen, ob wir auf Hechte gehen, oder Barsch und Zander, ob wir nur Friedfischen oder ob wir es gänzlich lassen und die Natur genießen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten.


----------



## loete1970 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

viel Erfolg, wird schon werden!


----------



## daniel_ (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Wie sieht die aktuelle Lage aus? Haben die Hechten schon mit dem laichen begonnen?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## MartinKO (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Hallo zusammen,

da bin ich wieder zurück und werde mal ein bißchen plaudern. Vorweg, es war ein Schneider-Urlaub, aber dennoch nicht verschenkt. Warum folgt gleich.

Der Unnen ist generell ein wunderbarer See für Hechte und mittlerweile auch Zander. Auch Barsche gehen gut. Nicht zu große, gute Wassertiefe und viele Buchten. Der benachbarte Bolmen ist da um einiges größer, vielleicht ist das auch Geschmackssache. Was aber Fakt ist, ist, dass das Wasser in den Seen in den letzten Jahren deutlich brauner geworden ist. Es scheint durch den Eintrag an Gerbsäuren zu liegen, Untersuchungen laufen noch. Das Resultat ist, dass sich die Population zu Barschen und Zandern verschieben wird und etwas weg von dem großen Hechtvorkommen. Die örtlichen Berufsfischen sehnen dem quasi herbei.

Wir hatten nur ein Ruderboot und kein Echolot, wäre aber im Endeffekt auch damit schwer gewesen. 4 Tage vor Ankunft war das Eis geschmolzen, der See war sau(!)kalt, die Bäume noch komplett ohne Triebe- es war quasi Winter. Temperaturen um 6-12°C, nachts -5-+3°C.
Das bedeutete auch, dass die Fische grade anfingen, sich für einander zu interessieren, man konnte hier und da Laichaktivität sehen, oder besser: Vorspiel |rolleyes

Appetit hatte niemand, auch die Einheimischen kamen ohne Fisch heim. Dennoch war es entspannung pur, grade der beginnende Frühling war herrlich für die allgemeine Zoologie, Elche, Luchse, Rehe, Hasen, Kraniche, ... es gab genug zu sehen. Nur leider kein Fischerfolg, drei oder vier Nachläufer ohne Biss.

Ich würde etwa 3-4 Wochen nach Winterende in Zukunft fahren, das Ostufer des Unnen ist etwas windiger, aber alle Ufer sind gleich gut zu befischen. Vom Ufer aus Blinker und Spinner, später Jigs, vom Boot aus ist ein Motor und Echolot hilfreich, aber ich denke es geht auch ohne. Allgemein ist ein Boot sinnvoll, auch um Hotspots auf Inseln oder in Buchten zu erreichen, die man von Land nicht betreten kann. Hängergefahr herrscht oft am Ufer, da dort viele mittelgroße Steine sind, Krautblinker waren erfolgreich gegen Hänger. Beim Jiggen von Boot aus konnten alle Hänger gelöst werden.

Auch wenn der große Nachbar Bolmen oft als Ziel angesteuert wird, der Unnen ist schon groß genug. Es gibt viele Buchten, Angelkarten gibts in den lokalen Shops und keinerlei Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten, Zitat Verkäufer und lokaler Angler: Get what you can, Buddy! :m

Ich werde wieder kommen!


----------



## daniel_ (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Danke für deinen Bericht, Martin!
Ist schon selten genug das es hier- wennn es nicht wie gewünscht lief- eine Rückmeldung gibt.
Klingt aber trotzdem nach einem tollen und entspannten Urlaub.
Wir mussten unseren Urlaub leider verschieben, da unser See noch zugefroren ist :-(





MartinKO schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da bin ich wieder zurück und werde mal ein bißchen plaudern. Vorweg, es war ein Schneider-Urlaub, aber dennoch nicht verschenkt. Warum folgt gleich.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wobblerfan (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Hallo Martin ! Ja , schöner Bericht , aber hast Du tatsächlich wild lebende Luchse gesehen ? Ist mir in all den Jahren noch nicht geglückt #c . Wir starten Samstagmorgen |rolleyes  Gruß Wf #h


----------



## MartinKO (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo Martin ! Ja , schöner Bericht , aber hast Du tatsächlich wild lebende Luchse gesehen ? Ist mir in all den Jahren noch nicht geglückt #c . Wir starten Samstagmorgen |rolleyes Gruß Wf #h


 
Wohin gehts? Grade zum Thema Outdoor und Outdoorangeln habe ich so ein paar kline Tricks auf Lager. Gerne hier oder PN oder wenn gewünscht ein neuer Thread.


----------



## Askersund61 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Hallo Martin
Super Bericht, vielen Dank! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Es ist natürlich schade, dass du einen Schneider-Urlaub hattest. Ich sehe das Ganze genauso wie du; Schweden bietet eben nicht nur punkto Fischerei einiges, die von dir beschriebenen Erlebnisse unterstreichen das eindrücklich.
Der lange Winter bringt es mit sich, dass die Fische auf sich warten lassen. Bei uns in der Schweiz sind die Hechte vielerorts auch noch nicht durch mit dem laichen und auch die Barsche sitzen noch tief und haben noch nicht abgelaicht. 

Ich hoffe, dass du noch lange von deinem Urlaub am Unnen "zehren" kannst.

@Daniel Wann fährt ihr nun? Konntest du den Urlaub problemlos so kurzfristig umbuchen?

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Wobblerfan (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Tach ! 
@    Martin   : Wohin gehts? 
Zum Skärsjön ( nähe Tvooker ) für fünf Wochen   Gruß Wf #h


----------



## Schwedenangler (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Hallo Martin, 
schön das du ein paar Zeilen geschrieben hast.Ist leider nicht mehr selbstverständlich hier im Board .
Schade das es " Fangtechnisch " nicht so funktioniert hat aber ich sehe es wie viele andere auch ,Schweden ist nicht nur " Angeln ,Angeln ,Angeln ".
Die Natur ist einmalig incl. der Ruhe die man geniessen kann und somit auch ohne Fischen immer eine Reise wert.
Bei uns ist es in 3 Wochen soweit , endlich !!
Wir haben schon früher erkannt das Anfang Mai noch sehr unsicher ist was die Temperaturen angeht und daher sind wir Zeitmäßig auf Ende Mai gewechselt . Bis jetzt immer mit dem gewünschten Erfolg. Die Natur ist dann schon richtig weit und alles wunderbar Grün.
Naja , und die Hechte sind dann auf jeden Fall mit dem Laichen durch .

Gruß |wavey: Ralf


----------



## daniel_ (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Ja wir fahren jetzt vielleicht noch nach Dalarna. ist alles noch nicht fix.
Aber erst ende Mai, wenn überhaupt...
Wollen jetzt über Himmelfahrt eine kleine Flussangeltour nach Südschweden machen.

Gruß
daniel



Askersund61 schrieb:


> Hallo Martin
> Super Bericht, vielen Dank!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Askersund61 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*



> Ja wir fahren jetzt vielleicht noch nach Dalarna. ist alles noch nicht fix.
> Aber erst ende Mai, wenn überhaupt...
> Wollen jetzt über Himmelfahrt eine kleine Flussangeltour nach Südschweden machen.
> 
> ...


 
Ein dickes Petri Heil für die Flussangeltour. Du hast es gut, so nahe zu Schweden zu wohnen, da liegt so ein Kurztrip schon drin...

Gruss


----------



## ThorstenBee (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Bin am Wochenende auch zurückgekommen,zwar aus Värmland vom Värmeln, kann aber auch für einige interessant sein.
Wetter recht kühl mit teilweise starken eisigen Winden.Wassertemperatur letzten Freitag 6-7Grad.Hechte haben noch nicht abgelaicht,sammeln sich aber schon in flachen Buchten. Värmeln ist laut Vermieter erst seit 24.04. eisfrei,dementsprechend ging die ersten Tage nichts, erst in der zweiten Wochenhälfte haben wir zu zweit 16 Hechte zwischen 70 und 85 cm gefangen .


----------



## maxi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Bei mir geht es morgen früh los. Ich  melde mich spätestens Donnerstag mal vom Asunden wie es aussieht.


----------



## MartinKO (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Es ist derzeit wirklich schön in Schweden, die Natur geht auf, die Seen sind klar und vor allem keine Touristen. Auch sieht man viele Wildtiere die den Frühling genießen. 
Wer nicht mit dem Motorboot schleppt, so wie ich, der kann Pech haben, denn derzeit kann es mal gut und gerne einen Tag lang heftigst stürmen. Dann geht da nix mit Angel auswerfen oder rudern. 
Wer sich dessen bewusst ist, der soll ruhig fahren und es genießen. Es lohnt sich, auch wenn man evtl. Pech hat mit der Fangquote. Aber ich schätze auch die wird sich in den nächten 10 Tagen erheblich bessern.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Oh wie bin ich doch froh, dass es erst am 17.Mai für zwei Wochen nach Vetlanda an den Nömmen geht!!! Könnte dann genau die richtige Zeit sein!!!


----------



## Wobblerfan (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*



Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> Oh wie bin ich doch froh, dass es erst am 17.Mai für zwei Wochen nach Vetlanda an den Nömmen geht!!! Könnte dann genau die richtige Zeit sein!!!



Klasse See , der Nömmen ! Werden wir nächstes Jahr wohl auch wieder besuchen . Bin gerade am Wobbler einpacken , gut das wir einen Caddy haben   Gruß  Wf


----------



## maxi (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Moin zusammen, der Wasserstand am Asunden liegt immer noch fast 1,20m unter dem normalen Stand. Die Wassertempaeratur beträgt 10Grad aber es ist fast keinerlei Bewegung im Wasser. Bin eben vom Wasser zurück. Bis auf einen kleineren Hecht und einem Barsch ging fast nichts. Dazu stürmte es heute heftig und der Regen tat sein übriges. Mal schauen wie es morgen wird. Viele Grüße aus Schweden


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Auch mal ein Kommentar von mir.
Hier in den Schären von Klintemåla/Blankaholm läuft es ausgesprochen gut. Jetzt sind auch die meißten Hechte mit dem Laichen durch und haben richtig Hunger.
Es ist zwar immer noch nicht die Menge wie vor ca 15 Jahren gefangen, aber bedeutend mehr wie vor 5 Jahren!
Leider konnte bisher keiner meiner Gäste einen über einen Meter landen, aber etliche über 90 cm waren schon dabei.
Die Beißlaune ist immer noch sehr vom Wind abhängig, also ob mehr kälteres oder wärmeres Wasser in den Buchten ist.

Gruß Detlef


----------



## impeller (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Die letzten Tage fast traumhaftes Wetter ,bei 23°C u. blauer Himmel , leichter Wind  (Smaland)


----------



## Schweden Haro (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Hejsan alle,

auch mal ein Lagebericht von mir. Bei uns im Kalmar län in  der Hultsfred Kommune waren die Seen bis Mitte April und teilweise noch länger  zugefroren. Nun haben wir aber seit drei bis vier Wochen mit kleinen  Unterbrechungen das herrlichste Wetter. Die Hechte haben so wie es aussieht  abgeleicht und die Fänge nehmen zu. Feriengäste von uns haben jetzt am Fluss  Emån an einem Tag 7 Hechte gefangen und einige gute verloren. Morgen geht es mit  ihnen an den Hummeln See.  Es geht also langsam los. #6


----------



## bissfieber (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lagebericht Smaland - Wetter und Co.*

Ich war mit 2 Freunden zwischen dem 27.4 und 4.5 am Hönshytefjorden. Wassertemp war immer zwischen 9,5°C und 12,5°C.  Konnten in der Zeit 54 Hechte von 45cm- 89cm fangen. Werde die Tage noch nen ausführlichen Bericht schreiben, weils über den Hönshylte nicht so viel gibt...


----------

